# Snow Shoe Results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2005)

It was a great contest.  Only 8 teams very relax.  Dan Rollins did a good job.

Chicken:
1.The frying pan bbq team
2.Dizzy Pig
3.Sweet gum hollow
4.Wild Bill BBQ
5.Hoss'BBQ  =D> 

Ribs:
1.Pigs on the Run
2. At ease Moonlighters
3.Sweetgum hollow
4.Dizzy Pig
5.Bill's Grill  

Pork:
1:Pigs on the Run
2.Dizzy Pig
3.The Frying Pan BBQ Team
4.Sweetgum Hollow
5. Hoss's BBq =D> 

Brisket;
1.Dizzy Pig
2.Pigs on the Run
3.Bill's Grill  :grin: 
4.Atease Moonlighters
5.Hoss"BBQ  =D> 

West Va state champion.
Hoss's BBQ  =D>  =D> 

Reserved Grand Champions :
Pigs on the Run

Grand Champion:
Dizzy PIg (x 5)

We had a great time seeing everyone up there.  Dan did a great job setting up this first time event.  Maybe next year we can get a bigger turn out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 18, 2005)

God job Bill and Hoss...how did the card promotion work out, Bill??


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2005)

Gave out a bunch of cards.  Lot of folks didnt know about us so it was good to get out the name.  Gave a personal invite to Chris Chappel to come and visit here.  Hope he stops by.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 18, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Gave out a bunch of cards.  Lot of folks didnt know about us so it was good to get out the name.  *Gave a personal invite **to Chris Chappel to come and visit here*.  Hope he stops by.



I would like to interview him sometime for a podcast...do you know him?

---actually, I'll pm you for more details...wanna keep this on topic!  

_*CONGRATS AGAIN BILL AND HOSS!!*_


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2005)

> Greg Rempe Posted: Sun Sep 18, 2005 6:51 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Of course I do.  He is one of my buds.  I think he would do a Podcast for us.  I'll drop him an email and ask.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 18, 2005)

Way to go. Nice calls ... even if there was only 8. :   =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrats to Hoss and Bill!  Anytime you compete against Dizzy Pig you know you have your hands full.  wish you guys would hold these comps a little closer to me.


----------



## Finney (Sep 18, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Yes it was a great comp.  LOve to see all our friends wish we could have *mey some mor eyet oh well*.  When is your team coming up Capt.?


Congratulations Hoss... Now What the hell did you just say?


----------



## Finney (Sep 18, 2005)

Good job to you too Bill.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i wanted to type "wish we could have had more yet oh well" Rember I work with knives not computers :grin:  :grin:[/quote:3pvcksij]
Looked like you might have cut a few fingers off.   :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Yes it was a great comp.  LOve to see all our friends wish we could have mey some mor eyet oh well.  When is your team coming up Capt.?



well there's a good chance we'll all kill each other this weekend, so it's hard to say.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Hey way to go Hoss and Bill!  And congrats to our friend Don (at ease moonlighters).



Is Don a member of BBQ-4-U?  How's he gonna see you thanking him?  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations to you guys.  I still wish i could have been there.  

Competitions are always such a relaxing (well, sort of) and good time that I have come to enjoy.  Hopefully I'll be able to make it next year.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure have, gotta few ideas of what to do with it too.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sure have, gotta few ideas of what to do with it too.



Smoke it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2a4ypvr4]Sure have, gotta few ideas of what to do with it too.



Smoke it?[/quote:2a4ypvr4]

Nope!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3pp7u4ne][quote="Larry Wolfe":3pp7u4ne]Sure have, gotta few ideas of what to do with it too.



Smoke it?[/quote:3pp7u4ne]

Nope!![/quote:3pp7u4ne]

Grow grapes?  8-[


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are always coming to this site just to see my witty posts (like the one above).  :shy:


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Way to go Hoss!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 22, 2005)

nothing wrong with a line.  It's gets people talking!


----------

